# Attention all clamp campers & other off topic deal discussions



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

In an effort to keep the banter about specific deals and shipping updates on said deals off of the HOT DEALS thread, let's discuss the non-deal particulars here. 
Most recently, the Bessey clamp 2-packs that aren't. What did you get and how is it being dealt with?


----------



## Vintauri (Oct 27, 2016)

I ordered 2 of the clamps hoping for four but not expecting it. When two came Amazon told me to contact Rockler and Rockler said they would send out a return label. This was last Friday and it's been almost a week. No label yet.

I was burned by Amazon in the Jet clamp ordeal as they eventually just canceled the order saying they were no longer available. Then this past Christmas season I ordered some pen kits and they went on backorder. After 3 months of waiting and clicking the Amazon request to wait longer, they canceled that order as well. This time they told me it was that they found fraudulent sellers. However, the seller and pen kits were and still are posted on the site for sale.

I'm really getting tired of Amazon's lack of support on orders.

I don't know if Rockler or Amazon are the ones at fault here. I might just keep the clamps since the price was fair and Rockler has been good to me on things this year. So I'd hate to cost them a bunch of shipping and drive up costs in the long run.


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

HD matched the Amazon deal via online chat. Yesterday I received 2 24" and 2 50" clamps (new model), shipped directly from Bessey.

I also got 2 of each size at the local HD. The local store also matched the Amazon price. However, I didn't realize until I got home that the 24" were the older model (KR instead of KRE?). They are identical except that the new model allows you to turn the handle with an Allen wrench if you want to and also, the internal mechanism now keeps the clamp head from falling when you hold it up. The price is good enough to keep the old model, but I do like the new model better.

David


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't get burned on the JET clamp deal but I did place my order on 6/6/17 and received them on 12/30/17 after 5+ shipping date changes.

I too have had orders cancelled by Amazon from fraudulent sellers but the deals were so good (like $500 for a new $3000+ drum sander) I knew they were going to be cancelled and it wasn't drawn out, usually within hours.

News on my 2-pack order, when I received the shipping information identifying the weight of only one clamp I preemptively contacted Rockler to make sure I was getting what I ordered. After waiting the minimum time to receive a response I heard nothing so I emailed Amazon and they filed an A-Z claim on my behalf. I have since learned my ordered will be fully refunded but the clamp came today so I don't know yet if I'm required to return the clamp or not.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Double Post! Same as the one below. (Almost)

This happens every time I "Edit" a Post. I have no idea why.

Richard: AKA: Rick AKA: HEY YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't know we had a "Hot Deals" Forum. Do We?

Those type of threads should be put in the "Woodworking, Trade & Swap Forum." Just My OPINION However.

I guess this Forum, "Coffee Lounge", would be he only Other Logical Forum. for them.

Rick


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Rockler has confirmed that they have sent my return labels by mail on 5/25. Have not yet received them. I plan on returning them and ordering the clamps from HD, although they don't carry the 40" like I wanted, the 50" will do. Seems to be a decent price.

As for blame, Rockler said it was a mistake. Amazon said that Rockler has to approve the posting before it is made available for use. So looks, to me, like Rockler dropped the ball on this one. Who knows since no one wants to look like the bad guy.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> I didn t know we had a "Hot Deals" Forum. Do We?
> 
> Those type of threads should be put in the "Woodworking, Trade & Swap Forum." Just My OPINION However.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're serious about this or not, but for reference.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I didn t know we had a "Hot Deals" Forum. Do We?
> 
> Those type of threads should be put in the "Woodworking, Trade & Swap Forum." Just My OPINION However.
> 
> ...


Yes. I was serious. Maybe I'm taking it to Literally, BUT! We DO NOT have a "HOT DEALS" FORUM As Such.

This one was published in the "Coffee Lounge" FORUM. The usual FORUM for discussing Deals, or trades etc. is the "Woodworking, Trade & Swap FORUM." …Which is also the one you gave as a reference as above.

The OP stated …..."deals off of the HOT DEALS thread".......Probably a misunderstanding ion MY part, assuming "Threads" was meant as a "Forum."

It would be a good idea to have a "HOT DEALS" Forum or set it up in here (Coffee Shop).

I'm sure we all come across some Great Deals once and a while, that we would like to pass along to our Fellow Members!

Thanks Scott!

Regards: Rick


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

> I didn t know we had a "Hot Deals" Forum. Do We?
> 
> Those type of threads should be put in the "Woodworking, Trade & Swap Forum." Just My OPINION However.
> 
> ...


This thread was created in the hopes that it would alleviate all the non-deal talk about clamps in the deal thread. It became probably 97% posts about clamps and 3% post of deals.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"This thread was created in the hopes that it would alleviate all the non-deal talk about clamps in the deal thread. It became probably 97% posts about clamps and 3% post of deals."*

Tell me where is this "Deal Thread" * A LINK to the THREAD Please!* I went looking for it and found Nothing Specific to "Deals".

This is "Coffee Shop" Anyone can Discuss or Post WHATEVER they want.

Am I getting through yet? ....... You have 5 Projects and 589 Days on here. I'm a little reluctant to just accept Your Statement without some type of PROOF.* (THE "DEALS" LINK/THREAD!)* The OP has *"0"* Projects.

As I said above. *"It would be a good idea to have a "HOT DEALS" Forum or set it up in here (Coffee Shop).

I m sure we all come across some Great Deals once and a while, that we would like to pass along to our Fellow Members!"*

Your Turn!


----------



## Shamb3 (Nov 26, 2017)

This thread just says "Off-topic content. Click to see the post." on the main forum page now, hard to find.
I would think discussing clamps would be on topic for the site, but off topic for the thread.



> * A LINK to the THREAD Please!*


http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/6770298/page/84


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey Shamb3:*

This Post is in The *"Coffee Lounge"* Forum.

The Forum to Buy, Sell, Trade Etc is in the *"Woodworking Trade And Swap Forum" * It shows there the Thread Heading *"HOT DEALS Thread. Black Friday, eBay, Amazon, BORG, Zoro, Woodcraft, etc."*

That's where this one should be. Not Here! I also Don't know whats with this "Click To See" Heading.

*EVERYTHING* I Post,(8+ Years Now) no matter what the Topic is, shows THE TITLE of the Post and the Forum it's in on the *General All Forums Page. Just click and you go straight there.*

It's always been that way. I know what you mean though by the "Click To See" Heading.

Why? Who Knows! Go Figure. I'm DONE Here. It's OFF My Watch List. i. e. No more replies from me.

Regards: Rick


----------



## FenceJumper09 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ordered 1 pair of 50" and 1 pair of 40". I received 1 of each. After talking to Amazon I received a full refund and get to keep the clamps. CRAZY!


----------



## Vintauri (Oct 27, 2016)

> Ordered 1 pair of 50" and 1 pair of 40". I received 1 of each. After talking to Amazon I received a full refund and get to keep the clamps. CRAZY!
> 
> - FenceJumper09


Did you talk with them through the chat feature or how? So far I've just been told it was incorrect by Rockler and that they would send a return shipping label.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Ordered 1 pair of 50" and 1 pair of 40". I received 1 of each. After talking to Amazon I received a full refund and get to keep the clamps. CRAZY!
> 
> - FenceJumper09


That's amazing since you bought them from Rockler but that's why I like Amazon.


----------



## FenceJumper09 (Oct 6, 2016)

I started by sending Rockler a message through Amazon, to which they replied "we only sell these individually and not in pairs (sorry, not sorry). I then chatted with an Amazon employee and after sending him pictures of the listing showing that they were advertised as a pair and also a copy of my chat from before the purchase stating they were a pair. He filled an A-to-Z Claim for the total amount. I just asked for half of the purchase price!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The one clamp I received (vs. the 2 pack), I have been issued a refund for and have still no indication that it needs to be returned so like FenceJumper it's looking like it's a freebie courtesy of Amazon.


----------

